# Digitrax Throttles



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Would a Digitrax user please verify some features of the Digitrax throttles? 

I have a new Zephyr (New one DCS 52). and I am not happy with the way that the throttle works when changing locomotives. WHen I select a new loco, the newly selected loco immediately changes speed to whatever the throttle was set for with the previous loco. In other words: 

Loco A at 50%
Loco B at 30% 

If loco A is active (at 50%) and I change to Loco B, Loco B immediately jumps to 50% throttle. Which can cause serious interference on my small layout. 

Would you DIgitrax users please tell me if the other throttles; i.e. the DT602, and UT6 behave this same way? I am hoping that the UT6 or DT602 will 'remember' what each loco has so that when I switch the loco does not change. In other words: 

Loco A at 50%
Loco B at 40 %
and Loco C at 30%

Switching the active loco from A to C, the DT602 brings C up at the previous 30% setting regardless of what A was set. 


I know this sounds confusing, but from other posts, the MRC and NCE behave this way, and I am looking to buy an expansion throttle for the Zephyr IF this problem will go away. But on the other hand, I have about 2 weeks remaining in my 30 take-it-back window and I'll get the NCE system. 

Thanks, as always, in advance

Steve - new Digitrrax user.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

No the other Digitrax throttles operate the way you want them to as they remember the locomotive and it power setting. ("Switching the active loco from A to C, the DT602 brings C up at the previous 30% setting regardless of what A was set.)" The UT4 and UT6 work that way also. Its only the Zephyr that works the way it does because its emulating and old DC power pack that has a Throttle with a speed scale.

EDIT As below the UT4 throttle acts like the Zephyr


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 2 of the UT4 throttles. The throttle knob has a hard start point about 7 o’clock and rotates clockwise to a hard end point about 5 o’clock. It also has a toggle for forward, brake, and reverse. Selecting a loco requires turning the four pots to the loco address then pressing SEL or STEAL. Depending on how things are set the new loco will behave as the settings. So just like the zephyr. The UT6 might be different. I can’t answer that question.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

The DT400 series, DT500, DT602 series, and the UT6 throttles all have encoders for throttles, therefore what ever speed the engine is set to when acquired on a different throttle, it will continue at its current speed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As a Non-Digitrax user, it sounds like you are saying different things. The OP's problem is that (he believes) the throttle setting JUMPS to what the throttle (the mechanical position of the lever / knob) is set for, NOT the previously-ordered setting for the newly acquired locomotive.

It sounds like the respondents are saying that it doesn't do that. Someone must either be mistaken, or misunderstanding something.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Probably me, CTVRR, no doubt. 

What I have learned here and elsewhere is that there is a difference between potentiometer equipped throttles (DCS51/52, UT4, DT402?) and encoder equipped throttles (UT6, DT602). Potentiometer equipped throttles exhibit behavior such as I described, and since I have the DCS52, that makes sense. Encoder equipped throttles behave like the NCE throttles, i.e. they 'remember' the previous throttle setting. Or better description, the decoder 'talks to' the encoder, telling its setting. That is, if they are in 'duplex' mode which is connected to Loconet or by radio. IR, being simplex, does not talk back to the encoder. 

Thanks all, I think I will be ordering a DT602 today to take advantage of the 10% sale.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I ordered my DT602 throttle from here Digitrax DT602 Advanced Super Throttle and at the time it included the declarable battery. No connection to him, just a happy customer


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I've have bought stuff from Bobthetrainguy.com and he's pretty good, no complainants.

Ordered a DT602D radio throttle just the other day, haven't got it yet but my old 
DT402D is encoder controlled and remembers throttle settings.

Magic


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

This is actually very helpful. I was looking at the NCE but was going to go Digitrax because my “local” (closest shop is 1.5h away) sells it Incase I felt like driving somewhere to talk to someone about it. I didn’t foresee this issue and it would drive me crazy.

I was reading in the manual you can hook up DC power packs to Jump 1 & 2 to use as individual throttles. This might be a cheaper alternative than buying a new throttle and could control up to 3 locos if you have extras packs laying around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

